# GREAT WHITE SHARK BREACH



## TIM9G (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, its been a long time since I posted on here but I wanted to share this picture I recently took in South Africa of a hunting great white shark. Hope you like!







Plenty more at www.9g-photography.fotopic.net

Ta very much
Tim


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy Toledo, what a capture!!!!  Love the flying spray. I can't imagine they breach terribly often, and that when they do someone has a camera ready, so this is somewhat of a 'rare' shot. Well done!


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow what a awesome shot.  What does it have in it's mouth?


----------



## doenoe (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG that looks awesome.......looks like i need to plan a trip to South Africa sometime


----------



## Montana (Jun 3, 2008)

Most excellent!  These opportunities do not come along often, and even less often having a camera ready.  Lovely shot!

Derrick


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 3, 2008)

:hail: 

so when you gonna put the shots up with the blood in?


----------



## Overread (Jun 3, 2008)

*agrees with all of the above*

I really have nothing more to add save my congratulations on getting such a shot!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

> I can't imagine they breach terribly often, and that when they do someone has a camera ready, so this is somewhat of a 'rare' shot. Well done!


I believe what they do now is drag a decoy behind the boat.  The sharks mistake the decoy for a seal and attack.  So while they may not know when the shark will breach, they would have a pretty good idea where it will happen.

Still, it's a great shot and not easy to capture..  Well done.


----------



## DZX (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, amazing. I really like the fact that the shark is faced right toward the camera.


----------



## PushingTin (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey thats my part of the world! It's one of those funnies that they only hunt like that in this part of the world - weird!

So where about in SA was this? Cape Town - Gordons Bay?

Oh, and excellent capture!


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW what a great shot


----------



## EricD (Jun 3, 2008)

Speechless!!! ...Simply awesome!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 3, 2008)

Another vote for Awsome shot.


----------



## TIM9G (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow thanks alot to everyone for all your nice comments. I didnt expect such a great response. I dont much time these days to take photographs, so this is possibly my best ever result.  Time to answer a few questions Ive read....

I was on a boat circling and a place called Seal Island, near Simonstown, South Africa. The area is known as 'the ring of death' due to the amount of hunting great whites that come to feed on cape fur seals that inhabit the island.

The boat drags a decoy seal behind the back of the boat so that the sharks cruising deep will storm to the surface and breach on what they assume is their prey. 

I was at sea 7 days, a total of 30 hours was spent trying to capture a photo like this, that was in focus and in decent light conditions. Trying to hold a 1D steady for long periods of time on a rocking boat with salt water spraying around was hard at times.

In all that time we only managed 6 bites from sharks. I am very happy with the result, considering the time and cost I commited.

Thanks again!

The company operating the trip, even put my photo on their website...
http://www.ultimate-animals.com


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jun 4, 2008)

thats a sexy shot


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats on them using your shot on their site!!  Very exciting.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2008)

*Well Done mate for winning the **The Open Category** of the RAF Photographer of the year award with that shot!!!!*

http://www.raf.mod.uk/gallery/photocomp2008catj.cfm?viewmedia=1


----------



## outlandishogle (Nov 4, 2008)

i bet after getting this shot, you took a swim. nice shot!


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done Tim - a well deserved win there!


----------

